# 2/4 forest



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

hey heres one theres no need to search cause no one ever thought of it

what about a 2/4 forest in my tank of its not pine its hem fir wood

i think it would be freaking awesome and cheap

are there problems with this

i have alot of 2/4 pieces left from the stand and joists

no they are not pressure treated


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

2 x 4's in the tank









not sure it would look good but i would have to see it and they would float so im guessing its gonna be a no go


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

jmax611 said:


> 2 x 4's in the tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


of course i would attach them to slate for them to sink

also probley rip them down to a smaller diamameter maybe 2/2

and use pieces that dont have a stamp on them


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

i dont get it?.....But if you try it post some pics


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

piranawick said:


> i dont get it?.....But if you try it post some pics


ok instead of using bogwood im gonna use 2/4s, studs cut down to various lenghts and widths im starting to think it will look real fat


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> i dont get it?.....But if you try it post some pics


ok instead of using bogwood im gonna use 2/4s, studs cut down to various lenghts and widths im starting to think it will look real fat
[/quote]

GO FOR IT AND SEND US PICS!!!

As long as nothing seeps into the water like chemicals or anything else that could hurt the P's then....DO it!








But You MUSTS send us pics!


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

I don't know about this.

Aren't they all the wood pieces gonna float?

Also, I asume the wood is some kind of conifer. Isn't that alot of resins to be adding to the tank that could poison your water?

I'm not so sure this is going to work out...


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

ok folks heres my 2/4 forest i got out the new table saw to rip the wood decided to use firewood instead of 2/4s but idea still the same cariba seem to love it so worksd for me plus looks preety cool too heres the pics enjoy also please keep in mind i have not designed tank yet im just getting some of the components ready


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I was wondering what that was on your other thread in the picture section...

Personnally, I prefer a more natural look with wood...


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Moondemon said:


> I was wondering what that was on your other thread in the picture section...
> 
> Personnally, I prefer a more natural look with wood...


i have bogwood to i was just looking for something different this time this is deff not the same as anyonelses tank i try to be origanal a little wen i can

anywey i think i accomplished something you dont see every day or in every tank and im proud of that my fish seem to love it


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

pirayaman said:


> anywey i think i accomplished something you dont see every day or in every tank and im proud of that my fish seem to love it


That's the important thing in all this !


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

To each there own but...what I would do would be create a cube of sorts and wrap it with Java Moss. That "I" think would be BAD ASS to have the moss hanging down and all around in the tank. Nice! you would probably have to wrap the 2x4's in something so that it would attach to well.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

notaverage said:


> To each there own but...what I would do would be create a cube of sorts and wrap it with Java Moss. That "I" think would be BAD ASS to have the moss hanging down and all around in the tank. Nice! you would probably have to wrap the 2x4's in something so that it would attach to well.


that is deff something i have bin thinking about but like i said im havent even started to design yet just getting the stuff i need to do so moss is nice also i was thinking about having floating plants as well it seems like my fish are hunting the goldfish i put in they are all hiding in the plants cause i have not started to put acutlly plant the tank yet and my fish are actully hunting its pretty cool

like putting banana pieces in logs for monkeys to find its like a zoo hahahhhhhhhhaahhaha


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i just read your brrck post thing and why are you rying to make a shallow end since that would take up lots of your tank?


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

sean-820 said:


> i just read your brrck post thing and why are you rying to make a shallow end since that would take up lots of your tank?


you have to remeber its not going to effect the footprint of my tank just height and at 29 inchs high so i have some room to mess with and im just trying to make them happy my fish that is a change in stimuli is always good


----------



## the_skdster (Aug 15, 2006)

Looks funky at first glance, but after you keep looking at it, looks very nice indeed.
All the Caribe going through the trees.
Someone should do the same with fake miniature trees! Without the leaves.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I like it. It is different. Bury the slate to improve the look.

I would also like them better if they went to the surface of the water.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

maddyfish said:


> I like it. It is different. Bury the slate to improve the look.
> 
> I would also like them better if they went to the surface of the water.


i am currently looking for small tree around 35 inches in height that will grow half submerged

then ill really have a forest in the tank its kinda hard cause its winter soooo

i need to take a trip to waterloo gardens and ask a specalist for the names of some that will do what i want cause to be honest i dont even know what will grow half submerged like and im a landscaper wtf


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> I like it. It is different. Bury the slate to improve the look.
> 
> I would also like them better if they went to the surface of the water.


i am currently looking for small tree around 35 inches in height that will grow half submerged

then ill really have a forest in the tank its kinda hard cause its winter soooo

i need to take a trip to waterloo gardens and ask a specalist for the names of some that will do what i want cause to be honest i dont even know what will grow half submerged like and im a landscaper wtf
[/quote]

That would be pretty cool. but you would probably have a TON of evaporation being it wouldnt be closed...depending on where you live of course.


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

notaverage said:


> I like it. It is different. Bury the slate to improve the look.
> 
> I would also like them better if they went to the surface of the water.


i am currently looking for small tree around 35 inches in height that will grow half submerged

then ill really have a forest in the tank its kinda hard cause its winter soooo

i need to take a trip to waterloo gardens and ask a specalist for the names of some that will do what i want cause to be honest i dont even know what will grow half submerged like and im a landscaper wtf
[/quote]

That would be pretty cool. but you would probably have a TON of evaporation being it wouldnt be closed...depending on where you live of course.
[/quote]

no bigge non of my tanks have lids iown them just dont use them


----------

